# xm fix howard 100



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

something wrong with the ISDN line ?

i hear lots of Pops on this channel no others from sirius though 
anyone but me notice this ? i uesd to use sirius.com to listen to stern but i got rid of it because h100 is on xm now


----------



## xzi (Sep 18, 2007)

No problems here... then again, I'm listening to 202


----------

